# Asus NODE replaces ROG_EXT



## purecain (Jul 23, 2019)

Like the title says the Rog header is no more.

After researching the matter, it turns out this is in preparation for new cases and future led readout panels.

Fortunately with a little repinning, you can get it to work like the Rog_ext.

heres a pic with the Pin out, looks like he's cut the rog_ext header in two...

im just looking online for a tool to help me change the pin out on the connector.

Thanks to HWBot forums for pinout diagram.

does anyone recommend a crimping kit in particular... or will any old crimping kit do? ive never modded cables like this before...!!!!

also I just tried an extension connector for the usb side, np...

I'm having difficulties with the node socket though as its almost 2ml smaller than a usb connection,

so obviously the usb connector wont fit. 

are these standard sizes, I just bought a crimping kit with connectors.

yet I think I will be forced to ghetto mod each one to fit each cable individually into the node socket.
definitely could do with some advice.... if anyone knows what the smaller pin socket connectors are called id

appreciate a heads up.


----------



## purecain (Feb 12, 2021)

Its a few years on and unbelievably I still have this issue. I'm going to try make a node connector but I'm going to need some advice from the community. Is there anyone here who has done this or something like it?
I'd really appreciate some guidance. If it doesnt work then so be it but ive heard of people doing this to the front base and it working. I can not find it or hardly any other info on the process than I originally found. I'm sure this would be very useful to many of us out there who have a front base and a new motherboard with a node connection.


----------



## demonclaw (May 30, 2021)

I know this is long dead chain but could you link me the article of the pin out and to what version of the software you are running and version of bios on the front base.


----------



## purecain (May 30, 2021)

I can not remember the first place I saw the pin out. I think I just paused the video or something like that. I'll try and find the original site again for you, just in case I found it somewhere else.

I think this is the bios on the front base. 2801 version (11.02.2015) I never thought to update it as it ran fine.

Turns out just connecting the usb part is enough for the unit to function.






						Newer ASUS  motherboards without ROG EXT header for OC Panel?
					

I use the ASUS OC Panel mounted in a 5.25" bay just for readouts of  the CPU temp and cpu fan rpm, plus clock frequency and multiplier. Is it my imagination or are the newer ASUS motherboards without the ROG EXT header for cabling to the OC Panel? The ROG EXT connector uses one USB 2.0 mobo...



					rog.asus.com


----------



## Toyoling (Sep 20, 2021)

purecain said:


> I can not remember the first place I saw the pin out. I think I just paused the video or something like that. I'll try and find the original site again for you, just in case I found it somewhere else.
> 
> I think this is the bios on the front base. 2801 version (11.02.2015) I never thought to update it as it ran fine.
> 
> ...


Have u found out what that small header is called..?

Are u using the single bay OC panel or the double bay front base..?

If ur using the double bay front panel does the usb header let u control everything or it just shows the display..?
If ur using the OC panel how did u get it to work..? bcoz for me it just comes on with no temps or fan speed..


----------



## purecain (Sep 24, 2021)

I cant get anything through USB, I powered it with a sata connector IIRC.

Im still waiting for someone to come along and figure it out on TPU. Mine is the double bay front base,

although I have a single bay front base also I could try.

Let me know if you figure anything out or want to try following the diagram and i'll jump in and experiment getting it right myself.

I never could find a clear tutorial on how to connect to the Node connector. Although thats what the connector is for, Temps etc...

Lets figure it out. Maybe Asus will help us out with a node connector although ive heard that people have cut down the original connector and changed the pin out. 

edit - so it's ROG_EXT ghetto modded to NODE_IN connector (12-1 pin) we need to figure out.

It is ROG_EXT ghetto modded to 3d printed Node connector as you cant buy them, it looks like we will have to make one. If anyone knows where i can just buy the connectors, I already have a box with the crimping tool but non are anywhere near small enough to fit the Node connection.

The pin out is below.

Ive never really made my own cables but if your willing to have a go I'd be willing to put some effort into getting my Double or Single front base working on

my main pc. USB gives me nothing, Node is designed to give temps and motherboard info etc. Node is a direct replacement for ROG_EXT.










This thread has a guy showing how to make an extension cable from the ROG_EXT connector to the Node connection.





						Newer ASUS  motherboards without ROG EXT header for OC Panel?
					

I use the ASUS OC Panel mounted in a 5.25" bay just for readouts of  the CPU temp and cpu fan rpm, plus clock frequency and multiplier. Is it my imagination or are the newer ASUS motherboards without the ROG EXT header for cabling to the OC Panel? The ROG EXT connector uses one USB 2.0 mobo...



					rog.asus.com
				




Maybe we could create that cable also.  





Im having trouble finding a header to fit the Node Connection.

I took one for the team, it seems you can only get a node connector when you buy a new motherboard and are very lucky, otherwise you must buy the Asus Fan Controller 2 or are lucky enough to have this come with your motherboard. The node connector is used to connect the extension board.

When it arrives I may take a trip to my local electrical parts shop and see if they cant get a hold of this connector. Otherwise maybe we could 3d print these off and start to make the Node to EXT_ROG cables.
It looks like Asus have dropped the ball with this one .


----------



## purecain (Sep 26, 2021)

I managed to find out the connector with help from a forum member. I have 10 being delivered. I'll make a few adapters up for the forum.

I'm basically sourcing the absolute best components ( silver cables/gold connecting pins etc) to make a suitably bespoke adapter. I could on the other hand just put together something cheap, but I dont want any cheap looking cables inside my pc case as I have a large side window. Aesthetics are definitely important here. 

There are also 1080p screens you can buy which use a HDMI connector and a mini usb connector for power (as seen on jays2cents).

I would like to create a new connector/adapter which basically makes these a must have in every pc. Possibly replacing the Asus front base.
But this is something for after ive finished creating these adapters for those of us lucky enough to still own one.

I'll update with my progress.


----------



## Henikey (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Toyoling (Sep 29, 2021)

U found the connector.. thats sweet.. i would like to get it too.. could u send me a link so i could get some too...
now with the pin layout it should not be to difficult to make a node to rog_ext connector.. i was gonna try to crimp some pins and use shrink tubes and sleeves and place them one by one on the node..

The only problem is i sent my board for rma and its not back yet so i cant mess around with the pin layouts

Please update us on ur progress as im really eager to know if it works


----------



## purecain (Sep 29, 2021)

Toyoling said:


> U found the connector.. thats sweet.. i would like to get it too.. could u send me a link so i could get some too...
> now with the pin layout it should not be to difficult to make a node to rog_ext connector.. i was gonna try to crimp some pins and use shrink tubes and sleeves and place them one by one on the node..
> 
> The only problem is i sent my board for rma and its not back yet so i cant mess around with the pin layouts
> ...


I'm just waiting for the connectors to arrive, Ive ordered 20. I'm going to make them out of the best cabling available and possibly sleeve them if thats what it takes to get that nice bespoke look.
I do not want rainbow coloured connectors in my pc. Every other cable I use is the best money can buy so I'd like to have this cable look nice in my PC when all said and done.

Ive got two box's of connectors and neither had the right one. With the help of a forum member we have bought some others to try.

If theyre correct I have the cable the crimping kit ect to put some high quality extension cables together.

When all the stuff arrives I'll hit you up and you can give me a hand with the pin out. If it fits and works I'll send you the first one.   


Ok so I have managed to get the front base working with Node. One problem, we have no CPU clocks.

Does anyone know how to mod the driver so that it leaves the sound configuration buttons out, as this crashes windows with an asIO.sys error every time it tries to initialise.

I quickly removed it in safe mode and cleaned up the registry.

Theres still a good chance we can get this working. All we need is cpu clocks.



If not there are 5inch and 7inch lcd screens available.

I have the 5inch model and will use that instead as an alternative as i can use Hardware64 to set up what is shown on the screen.
I have no idea about modding these particular drivers.

Do we have anyone on the forum that could take a look. You can delete all the asio crap as we arnt really wanting the front base for changing audio settings, it just bugs me how we have the main CPU fan speed/pump speed and the CPU temp, but no reading for the CPU clocks.
Here's hoping someone takes a look. I'll still knock a few adapter cables together when the connectors arrive but I think in the long term I'll start working on a replacement. I cant believe there is no easy way to control Node and the info it displays. 
Also DO NOT INSTALL the driver with the Asio files included. Delete the IO file or you will find yourself having to go into safe mode to uninstall them as its a BSOD on boot otherwise. 
I'm still researching the whole thing so I may find a workaround yet.


----------



## Toyoling (Oct 8, 2021)

So u managed to get the front base working with node.. im still waiting on my RMA to arrive.. it will be anyday now..

What pins on the node did u use to get it to work..? Did u try using the OC panel..? 

Im on the edge of my seat.. i really want this to work.. i just need my board back to start poking around..


----------



## Toyoling (Oct 9, 2021)

purecain said:


> I'm just waiting for the connectors to arrive, Ive ordered 20. I'm going to make them out of the best cabling available and possibly sleeve them if thats what it takes to get that nice bespoke look.
> I do not want rainbow coloured connectors in my pc. Every other cable I use is the best money can buy so I'd like to have this cable look nice in my PC when all said and done.
> 
> Ive got two box's of connectors and neither had the right one. With the help of a forum member we have bought some others to try.
> ...


So my board is back.. tried poking around with my oc panel with no luck.. even with the pin layout..





I know its a mess but i followed the pin layout with no luck...

Its that or im a massive noob..

How did u get ur front panel to work..? Im i missing something or could it be that the oc panel just wont work..?

Anyway the link u posted had a driver that he installed that got his front base working.. but only with the usb header..






						Newer ASUS  motherboards without ROG EXT header for OC Panel?
					

I use the ASUS OC Panel mounted in a 5.25" bay just for readouts of  the CPU temp and cpu fan rpm, plus clock frequency and multiplier. Is it my imagination or are the newer ASUS motherboards without the ROG EXT header for cabling to the OC Panel? The ROG EXT connector uses one USB 2.0 mobo...



					rog.asus.com
				




Edit

I found this u can try.. updating the front base firmware.. might not be anything.. but who knows..









						Front Base Upgrade Guide For Maximus VII Motherboard Owners |  ROG - Republic of Gamers Global
					

Front Base Upgrade Guide For Maximus VII Motherboard Owners - Republic of Gamers




					rog.asus.com
				




Cant be that node has replaced rog_ext for so long and there is no new oc/front panel for it..


----------



## Toyoling (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey.. any updates..? I hav been messing around with my OC panel the pass few days now with no luck.. im guessing it wont work with the oc panel but might work with the front base..

There is one for sale here where i am and im thinking of grabing it but it would be a waste if it just ends up not working.. but even if it does not show the cpu clocks i might be fine with that.. 

My case is to sweet for me to change coz i have not seen any new towers that support x2 420 rads and x6 3.5 hdd bays.. but having a hole in the front is not really something anyone wants to see..

I might end up going and getting a tower custom to my needs if it comes to that..


----------



## Toyoling (Nov 17, 2021)

purecain said:


> I managed to find out the connector with help from a forum member. I have 10 being delivered. I'll make a few adapters up for the forum.
> 
> I'm basically sourcing the absolute best components ( silver cables/gold connecting pins etc) to make a suitably bespoke adapter. I could on the other hand just put together something cheap, but I dont want any cheap looking cables inside my pc case as I have a large side window. Aesthetics are definitely important here.
> 
> ...


Hey man.. did you manage to get it to work..?

What about the header you were making..

Turns out the front base that was on sale was miscalculated stock.. so no front base.. only my OC panel..

Let me know man..
Peace


----------



## purecain (Nov 24, 2021)

Well the connectors arrived, only I still havnt checked the fitting. Ive had some  issues and life has just taken me away from this project for now.
That and the fact we cant detect cpu speed unless we can get an app written or modded to make those readings available to the Asus front base and OCpanal.

I cant believe ASUS hasn't offered as minimum the data previously provided by the old connector ROG_EXT.

I'll check for you this week and see if it's the correct part. I dont want to make any other promises due to my situation.

To give you a clue, I'm moving home as I've got thieves renting a shop underneath me. The people are complete scruffs and have their family members living here for free, whom constantly make threats to steal etc. Everything is on hold while I get the hell away from these demented people. So bare with me buddy.  I'll add up a pic of the pin out I'm using so you can hopefully get it working.


----------



## Toyoling (Nov 25, 2021)

Damn man.. no worries.. take all the time you need..
I was just wondering if it was the same with the oc panel
This is not urgent.. getting yourself away from that place is..

Good luck yo


----------



## VASUT (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi.
I spended a lot of time with connecting ROG FRONT BASE with Asus NODE connector on my ASUS ROG X570 E GAMING motherboard. I created my own cable from 2,5´´ IDE reduction to 3,5´´(2,5´´ has the same connector) and use original cable from ROG FRONT BASE.
It works, but we dont have CPU clock and the TIME. Front base show me only FAN RPM, POST CODES and the CPU temperature. I think, that it doesn´t have a solution. Man, who create the scheme for connection FRONT base with NODE connector wrote, that USB part is only for flashing firmware of the FRONT base and the second one is for FRONT USB connector. So probably, no diagnostic data transfer throught USB. But I haven´t verified this. Software from ASUS doesn´t work, after install it, there is blue sreen of dead and you must get back in time (recovery windows) after installing of this software. With this new cable a was abble to flash the firmware, but without change...


----------



## Toyoling (Dec 2, 2021)

Cpu clock speed on front base might not work.. but this might work with the OC panel.. if i remember correctly.. oc panel dont show click speeds.. only temp and rpm..

Im away for work and wont be back to my pc in a month or so but as soon as i can im going to dive in this again..


----------



## demonclaw (Jan 2, 2022)

Well I designed a PCB that converts the ROG-EXT to NODE and the only thing is I'm getting is the CPU temp and that is it.

If you want the PCB files just hit me up.


----------



## Toyoling (Jan 2, 2022)

The thing is i live in asia..
But i would love to get one.. coz for the oc panel all we have is cpu usage in % and fan speeds

Edit
Its not cpu usage but cpu temp in %.. so i think this is perfect for me


----------



## demonclaw (Jan 3, 2022)

You could get them made by PCBWAY or JLCPCB you just need to provide them with the files in the zip and source the parts yourself.





TOP-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------BOTTOM

What would be cool if someone could sniff the I2C connection on the NODE & ROG-EXT see what is the difference and load your findings here.


----------



## purecain (Jan 3, 2022)

The connectors were only the usb side, not the connectors for the NODE connection. These are available so still looking.


----------



## Toyoling (Jan 3, 2022)

purecain said:


> The connectors were only the usb side, not the connectors for the NODE connection. These are available so still looking.


So the ones you got was not for the node.. 
well the 2.5' ide connectors seem to be able to to the job..
Im still away from my pc but when i get back ill try again


----------



## demonclaw (Jan 3, 2022)

Here is the NODE side connectors. https://www.digikey.com/en/products/detail/te-connectivity-amp-connectors/1-2314820-2/10494749

Here is the other one you will need






						2215-2X04G00S/2.3/3.0B Oupiin | Connectors, Interconnects | DigiKey Marketplace
					

Order today, ships today. 2215-2X04G00S/2.3/3.0B – Connector Header Through Hole 8 position 0.050" (1.27mm) from Oupiin. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com


----------



## purecain (Jan 10, 2022)

@demonclaw - Thanks buddy!


----------



## demonclaw (Jan 12, 2022)

Has anyone figured out this thing. I have tried to update the firmware on it. It keeps failing on win 10. Tried to update the firmware on a win 7 system it fails as well.

I would like most of the features. like time, fan speed, temp , CPU Frequency, and the EQ for the audio. I don't care about the over clocking features.

mine is at firmware V44.


----------



## demonclaw (Jan 16, 2022)

hey i found out this thing has only 1 AMD board it can work with ASUS CROSSBLADE RANGER A88X and found it on ebay for $150 from china. if i can get a hold of one of these boards i could try my hand at sniffing the rog-ext port. so i can help point to how we can get these to show all the info and maybe even have the OC working.










						for ASUS CROSSBLADE RANGER A88X Gaming Motherboard FM2/FM2+ DDR3 ATX CrossFire   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for for ASUS CROSSBLADE RANGER A88X Gaming Motherboard FM2/FM2+ DDR3 ATX CrossFire  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cornwall (Jan 21, 2022)

I found this from Asus [Motherboard] Fan Extension Card II - Introduction | Official Support | ASUS Global
ebay has for $30 to $60 USD $30 is just the card $60 is kit with card and cables
I am putting together a build with the asus dark hero and want to monitor my ram temp for overclocking
Jaytwocents has a video on youtube using a screen connected to the HDMI port and USB on the back of the case, modbros has a video using a raspberry pi to connect wireless to monitor system info but both use the motherboard info not extra temp probes. This fan extension card appears to allow connection of extra temp probes
the dark hero has a connector for an optional thermal sensor 
but I would like to add several sensors thru case (Lian-Li o11D XL)
anyone have succus using the node?


----------



## purecain (Jan 29, 2022)

I think we're going to end up looking for ways to connect to an LCD screen and place it inside the pc window or in a bay. The most awkward bit about that kind of installation is the cabling.

If we could get some HDMI cables with power braded and also the right shape and color we would be half way there. 

When I set up an internal LCD, using Hardware64 for the readout and selecting the LCD as the display. It looks a little janky, the LCD itself looks far better than the ASUS front bases.. 

If I worked on the connections and cabling to make it all look cleaner it would no doubt be the way to go. I expect the problem to get solved sooner or later. 

Its a damn shame we cant use Node though. @demonclaw - any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## demonclaw (Jan 30, 2022)

I do have a small LCD hooked to my pc through a usb3.0 to HDMI but it doesn't start up when the pc turns on. I have to re-plug it in just to get the picture. 

Here is the link to the LCD I own. It doesn't look as good as the front base. 

We are not the only people trying to get this thing to work. link

There is a raspberry pi to ROG-EXT. link. Parts. link  video. link


----------



## demonclaw (Feb 2, 2022)

Dude this guy might help bring the old panel to work with node. link to Github.


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 4, 2022)

found several ways to add a screen for displaying info -temps, etc. but they plugged into video card, hdmi 
this video shows how to setup a wireless connection using a raspberry  pi
ModBros - DIY Raspberry Pi PC Monitoring Screen - YouTube


----------

